# Any Info On This Place?



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All! 
I'm looking for any information I can get on North Louisiana GS Rescue. I've been searching the internet with no results. I'm currently trying to contact them in hopes of getting them to accept one of the Baton Rouge Rescues into thier program so that I can foster him here in Shreveport. Any and all info is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Their site says they use
Sexton Animal Health Center
1628 E. Kentucky
Ruston, Louisiana 71270
Have you tried calling there for info? I'm in Shreveport but don't know about them.​


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you. I will give them a call. I do know of Sexton AHC.


----------

